# Unitronic H20i 2014 Sale



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Unitronic is pleased to announce its H20i 2014 Sale, starting September 11, extending through September 26, 2014!

Unitronic’s H20i 2014 Sale Promotions can be found below: 

• $100 OFF on NEW Unitronic Performance Software installations when you Pre-Register for your flash at H20i. (Not applicable on Upgrades)

• $50 OFF on NEW Unitronic Performance Software installations, available at H20i 2014. (Not applicable on Upgrades)

• Up to 20% OFF on select Unitronic Performance Hardware, available at H20i 2014.

Be sure to Pre-Register here for your Unitronic Performance Software Flash to receive the FULL $100 discount. Pre-Registration ends Friday, September 26, 2014 at 8:00PM Eastern Standard Time (EST).


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Take advantage of the savings! Only 2 days left to save $100 for NEW Unitronic Performance Software installation. Pre-register here.


----------

